# what are your kids names?



## DivineMrsM (Dec 19, 2008)

i'm looking for unusual names. specifically boys, since i don't seem to make girls! lol i'm thinking of having another baby, so i want to find THE name. i love names that are very uncommon. my oldest is Leiken. i LOVE his name. i want another name like that.

ideas? boys and girls, but mostly boys. lol


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Long before DH and I were pregnant, we talked about naming a son Wolfgang.

It turned out we had twins, and ended up naming them James (after my Dad) and Bryan (after my grandpa), so I'm not a lot of help!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My boys are Davin and Oakley.


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

Our son's name is Cain.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

My boy's name is Jaim. Pronounced like James, without the s sound. We got it from a novel. I've never seen it in any baby name books.

Dd's name is Maev.


----------



## Mittsy (Dec 29, 2009)

DD(5) is Catharina, and DS(3) is Peter.

Is Leiken Irish? Here are some names you may like:

Magnus
Olivier
Oskar
Hamish
Phineas
Arthur
Walter
Jasper
Bevan
Felix

Good luck!


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

My son is Rowan

Other boys names I love are Jonas and Zephyr

good luck!


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Not my son's names, but I love Hugo and Maximo. My current favorite girl's name is Seren, which means star in Welsh which I didn't use for either of my girls either.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

My boys are Logan, Quentin, & Ethan.


----------



## momtoTnT (Dec 15, 2004)

My DS is Treyson.

I also like(d) Hendrix, but DH not so much.

I know a set of twins named Zennon and Zarrin (like Lennon and Darrin, with a Z sound)

We also know boys named: Duncan, Davien, Kamarion, Kelman, Sirus, Ronin, Blaze, Kaden, Kade and Cael.....


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

DS is Desmond
DD is Eloise

Other boy names I liked were:

Graham/Graeme
Emmett
Elias
Alastair
Everett
Byron
Augustus
Beckett
Callum
Finn
Gareth
Phineas
Broderick
Arthur
Eamon
Fergus
Tavish
Archer
Ronan


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

I assume you've seen the baby name wizard? There's a book and a website, and you can search for additional names based upon names you already use or names you like.

That being said, unusual boy names that are in my family or names I've considered using:

Severin
Lucian
Graeme


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

My sons are Kelly and Evan - not unusual (although Kelly is unusual as a boy's name these days).

I have a nephew named Darton, which is definitely unusual, although I'm used to it now.


----------



## txbikegrrl (Jul 20, 2006)

Massimo, not sure it would "go" with your other one...


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenGranolaMama* 
My son is Rowan

Other boys names I love are Jonas and Zephyr

good luck!

Just LOVE Rowan...my older daughter is called Rowan. My youngest DD is called Linden. Both boys names, but love em anyway!


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

My son is named Tyr -rhymes with beer- (means strength-also a Norse god)


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

My dd is Djuna and my ds is Alden.


----------



## *Eva* (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine are Van and Ian and according to my husband the next one is going to be named Ema (pronounced like Emma) if it's a girl and Axl if it's a boy. We've got a thing for 3 letter names can ya tell? LOL.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My DD is Denae and my DS's are Nathan, Jayden, and Lincoln.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

When I was pregnant with DD (named Owyn, like Owen with a y) I had a dream that I had a baby boy name Israel. I've been stuck on the name ever since. DH doesn't like it though.

Others I like:
Arlo
Jasper
Jonas
Silas
Mathias
Ezra


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

The neighbors just had a son and named him Rocket... but, only call him Rocky. Which cracks me up because he looks much more like a "Rocket" than a "Rocky".

Edited to add... his oldest cousin is named "Indian". (not kidding) He's named after a motorcycle... I thought that was just mean. He only answers to Indy though. He's nine, and he hates being named after a motorcycle.... and the motorcycle is older than he is, so he resents that his parents liked that bike THAT much.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My kids' names are very normal (Chase Aaron, Anna Kate, Gavin Christopher), but my best friend has different names for her boys:

Britton Kaine
Damien "Sage"
Nathan Azer


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I only have girls, their names are Ainsley, Bethany, and Gabriella.

But, some of the names I like for boys are: Desmond, Declan, Faraday, Adrian, Julian, Luca, John, Broderick, Seamus, Shea, Dorian, Simon, August, Jude


----------



## illumini (Dec 2, 2006)

My son is Declan Mac.Millan. MacMillan being a family name.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

I have two boys - Silas and Eben (rhymes with Evan)


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

My sons are Axel, Felix and Yann. DD is Elsa.

names that could go with Leiken are:
Ludovic
Loic (with trema over the i, pronounced low-eek)
Yannick


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

My son's names are Eli and Emmett.







If we have another boy in the future, I am thinking Ian or Mateo.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

My boys have common names, but I have a friend with seven children, 5 of them are boys:

Mercer
Chesterton
Walker
Jasper
Oliver

They are all family names. Chesterton is after GK, though. And goes by "Cheddar"


----------



## berry987 (Apr 23, 2008)

My sons have classic names, but I always loved Milo, Jed, Luca and Ford. Maybe not unusual enough though?


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Eva** 
Mine are Van and Ian and according to my husband the next one is going to be named Ema (pronounced like Emma) if it's a girl and Axl if it's a boy. We've got a thing for 3 letter names can ya tell? LOL.

My 5 y.o. son's name was going to be Evander, nickname Van, but it ended up being Ivo (you pronounce it like Ee-vo) for family reasons. He is somewhat vehicle obsessed, and when I told him recently about the Evander/Van thing he just looked at me wide-eyed and said, "My name could have been VAN?! Oh, man!" He was disappointed he missed out on having a "truck name". LOL

BTW, I love the three letter names too.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

My oldest son's name is Cullen. Not totally unusual, but we have only ever met one other Cullen IRL.

The other two boys are Andrew and William, so definately not unusual.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I mentioned my son's name but I thought I would mention my hubby, Sky and brothers Solomon and Caiser and sister NovaRosa


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

My DS's name is Xavian. We liked the name Xavier for a really long time, but it seems pretty popular around here, so we didnt want to use it. DH got the idea to change the ending to -an- instead and we both loved it immediately. Most of the time we shorten it and call him Xavi though.

I love DS's name so much, it really suits him. Its annoying sometimes though, because everyone wants me to repeat it, or spell it, or they pronounce it 'EX-avian' instead of 'Zay-vien', but I think thats pretty common for X-names.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

My kids names are all pretty "normal" (see my signature) when I was last pregnant I loved the name Isildur (from LOTR) but my husband didn't.

I also liked Ishmael, Holden, Horatio, Orion, Massimo and Lucien.


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

My son is Darius (hence the user name . . .I'm not so original!







)

I also liked:
Cyrus
Lucien
Raphael
Gabriel
Otto
Oskar (or Oscar)
Quentin
Baldwin
Sebastian
Xavier


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Pajama* 
Severin

I know a friend who has a son named Severin


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

DS1 has a classic name, DS2 is named Mazen. The "a" sound is like the "a" in jazz, not the "a" in maze. It's an old Arabic name, probably refers to the clouds that bring rain to the desert.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, DD's name isn't at all original (mostly because DH got to name her..) but I get the naming of this LO. It will be called Colm if a boy and Saoirse if a girl (both fairly common names in Ireland, but pretty unusual elsewhere.)

Other boys' names I like:
Xerxes
Oscar
Finbar
Tristan
Haley
Oisin (Ush-een)


----------



## MujerMamaMismo (Oct 28, 2005)

Our son is Sebastian Felix. It's not super unusual but it's not super common either. We love it but wish we'd saved Felix for our next (potential) son.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Our kids are Freya (dd) and Kian (ds) the correct gaelic spelling is Cian but dh didn't like it, my sister has 4 boys, Andrew Peter David, Iain Douglas Martin, Duncan Frederick Munro and Euan William Keith - good old scottish names!


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

My oldest DS is Malachi (pronounced Mal- a- KEYE.. rhymes with EYE). I think it's more common now than it was when he was born almost 18 years ago, but still pretty unusual. I think it goes nicely with Leiken.


----------



## Pavlovs (Dec 25, 2007)

My sons are named Evan and Atticus. Evan - not so unusual, but not too common. Atticus is very unusual. We get a lot of comments of it being a strong name. The older generation stretches to recall where they've heard it (high school English class, usually), but we like that there probably won't be another Atticus in his classroom.


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnAir* 
Other boys' names I like:
Xerxes
Oscar
Finbar
Tristan
Haley
Oisin (Ush-een)

Love Xerxes, Oscar, and Finbar! Great names.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mazajo* 
My oldest DS is Malachi (pronounced Mal- a- KEYE.. rhymes with EYE). I think it's more common now than it was when he was born almost 18 years ago, but still pretty unusual. I think it goes nicely with Leiken.

I should have added Malachi to my list, too. Really nice name. Traditional (in the biblical sense) but still unusual.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavlovs* 
My sons are named Evan and Atticus. Evan - not so unusual, but not too common. Atticus is very unusual. We get a lot of comments of it being a strong name. The older generation stretches to recall where they've heard it (high school English class, usually), but we like that there probably won't be another Atticus in his classroom.









Atticus is a great name!


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

DS (3) is Keiran


----------



## Madalyn (Jun 1, 2007)

My son is Jonas Christopher.







Honestly there aren't a ton of boy names I like that DH didn't veto lol. Right now I kind of dig Liam for a name if we ever have another boy. My girl name is Josephine Elise. I just think Jonas and Josie is a cute sibling set.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

My son's name is a very common classic Biblical name but here are some I've found/created for characters (I'm a writer), heard/read, or people I've known:

Boys

Alik
Bastian
Caedmon
Dorian
Erikin
Fionn
Gerric
Garod
Ian (pronounced EYE-an)
Jace
Kai (long I)
Lennon
Lief ("leaf")
Nikolai
Oliver
Orion
Phineas
Quinby
Roland
Shae
Tristan
Ulric
Willem
Xavier
Yacub
Zeth
Zephan

Girls

Ananda
Annaliese
Beata
Cadence
Delaney
Eowyn
Fayre
Gwyn
Hava
Hadassah
Jocelyn
Katarina
Lore








Lorien
Maren
Meryl
Nadia
Rowena/Rowenna
Sylvie
Tandy
Zephyr


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Boy names I have considered (I only make girls....)

Denali
indigo
Beck
Loyal (grandpas name)
Dimitri

the girl names I went with...my girls have two names, the ones on the birth certificate and the ones on their batismal certificates. they use both.

Madeline Ophelia/ Magdelini
Lilyka May/ Angelyka (lilyka is pronounced with a short i short i short a)
Ava Alexandria /Ketavan (ketavan is pronounced with a short e short e short a and is traditionally spelled Ketevan )


----------



## Laura_lei (Mar 31, 2010)

My sons' names are Lucas and Mitchell. Their middle names are Nash and Avani (which means Earth in Punjabi)

Whilst pregnant, knew i was having boys and the other names in the running were : Dominic, Louis and Cameron

The girls names were few, but just in case: Alana, Amaryllis and my best friend's name Pollyanna.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavlovs* 
Atticus is very unusual. We get a lot of comments of it being a strong name. The older generation stretches to recall where they've heard it (high school English class, usually), but we like that there probably won't be another Atticus in his classroom.









My social group must have been especially touched by "To Kill a Mockingbird." I currently know in the under-five set: 2 Atticuses, 1 Scout, and 1 Harper.


----------



## cmhermes (Jun 13, 2008)

I have 2 girls-Rhiannon and Brynn. The boys names we considered are Rowan and Rhys (Reese). I think both of those names would complement Leiken.


----------



## Pavlovs (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
My social group must have been especially touched by "To Kill a Mockingbird." I currently know in the under-five set: 2 Atticuses, 1 Scout, and 1 Harper.









Wow!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maluhia* 
I know a friend who has a son named Severin









Hey, me too.

He's usually called Sev for short, though. I def like that name.


----------



## MujerMamaMismo (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
My social group must have been especially touched by "To Kill a Mockingbird." I currently know in the under-five set: 2 Atticuses, 1 Scout, and 1 Harper.









Yes - these names are huge in our broader circles too. I know 3 Atticus', 3 Harpers and 2 Scouts. I know _of_ others too.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

My little girl's name is Carmen. I love names that are strong and can be for either a boy or a girl. For this reason, Jamie would be high on my list for another child.

My absolute, best favourite name for a son would be Merlin. But NO ONE I know thinks that's a good name! My husband has categorically vetoed it anyway, sigh.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MujerMamaMismo* 
Yes - these names are huge in our broader circles too. I know 3 Atticus', 3 Harpers and 2 Scouts. I know _of_ others too.

Hehe I too have heard these names a lot......in dogs







There are a lot of interesting crossover names in my field though


----------



## 47jennifer (Sep 10, 2009)

My son's name is Milo!


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
My social group must have been especially touched by "To Kill a Mockingbird." I currently know in the under-five set: 2 Atticuses, 1 Scout, and 1 Harper.









That's neat! My niece is Scout and her brother's middle name is Harper. Maybe they will meet an Atticus to play with.


----------



## linchi (Sep 21, 2009)

My one month old son's name is Iago


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

my son's name is Orion, like the constellation


----------



## momtoTnT (Dec 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy212* 
my son's name is Orion, like the constellation









That's my BIL's name - their son is Sirus, son of Orion.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

I love name threads!
My daughter is Meadow, and if we have a boy he will be Charles Lennon. But I love these names:

Rowan
Seattle
Ocean
Leif
Harper

Our friends just had a boy named Wolfgang, it's so cute!


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

I have two girls, Cambria and Keira. I like Quinn for a boy.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

Royce


----------



## arb (Mar 14, 2006)

Slightly OT, but this website gets me rolling with their critiques of "kree8ive" baby names! Not for the easily offended!

www.notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

My ODS is Tristan, a name I've loved since I was little and watched the BBC 'All Creatures Great and Small' series. We named him that BEFORE the big Hollywood 'Tristan and Isolde' movie...grrrr.

DS2 was supposed to be Lachlan, but we blinked when he was born and thought he didn't look like a Lachlan. We named him Jonathan for my Dad. We _almost_ wish we'd stuck with it, despite loving having a boy named for my Dad (and he's pleased as punch, too). But no originality points for THAT kid!

We made up for that with DS#3. He's Peregrine. We call him Perry, Pip and Pippin, but also Peregrine too. We love it. Most other people love it.

Good luck!


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

I like Sevren.

My friend just named her son Rawly, which I had never heard before.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MammaG* 

We made up for that with DS#3. He's Peregrine. We call him Perry, Pip and Pippin, but also Peregrine too. We love it. Most other people love it.

Good luck!

was it like Lord of the rings on purpose? because I had never heard that name anywhere else. Not that that's a bad thing


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

My kid is Gwydion. So far it seems to really fit him.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DivineMrsM* 
i'm looking for unusual names. specifically boys, since i don't seem to make girls!

I was totally considering the name Corvyn for my son.

It's a variation of a name from a book. Corvin was the name of the dragon.... Corvyn was gonna be the name of my boy. Didn't work out, he kinda named himself when he got here... but I still think of how awesome it'd be to have a boy named Corvyn!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Thats funny MamaG. My sons name is Lochlan. He totally looks like one (whatever that means!) But it sounds like it would be too similar to Leiken for the OP.

My other son is Griffin. I originally liked the spelling Gryphon, but decided that if his nickname might be Finn, we should stick to the traditional spelling.

Some others we considered were: Oisin, Niall, Dresden, Thaddeus, Foster, Draven, Killian.....


----------



## lilkim (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mal85* 
When I was pregnant with DD (named Owyn, like Owen with a y) I had a dream that I had a baby boy name Israel. I've been stuck on the name ever since. DH doesn't like it though.

Others I like:
Arlo
Jasper
Jonas
Silas
Mathias
Ezra


I just had my little boy in January and named him Arlo James


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

My oldest is named Rhys (reese) and if Deirdre had been a boy she would have been Llyr (lear). Both are welsh names.

My girls are Niamh, Isla and Deirdre (neev, eye-la, deer-dra)

Steph


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arb* 
Slightly OT, but this website gets me rolling with their critiques of "kree8ive" baby names! Not for the easily offended!

www.notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/

I stayed up until 2 am reading this website. I laughed until I cried at some of those things!!!

I'd love to know if some people actually did use the names they were talking about. I mean really.... is there truly a little girl out there with the name Meloncholia Francessca Antouinette?







Or her brother, with the name Zakeri Atruellu? What about the lady who absolutely _loved_ the name Catatonia for a girl? (Nothing like naming your child for a condition involving the lack of brain activity.) And heaven help poor little Aemezolina, especially when her teachers/doctors/siblings/ANYONE try to figure out how to pronounce her name!









Don't get me wrong, I love unique names (how about the woman who named her daughter Unique? That's thinking!!). But naming your child Catatonia is something along the lines of considering Epilepsy or Sciatica. Really... some words shouldn't be used as names! (Just my opinion...







)


----------



## shishkeberry (Sep 24, 2004)

My DS is Trent and this new one will either be Lucius or Lily.


----------



## momtoTnT (Dec 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 
But naming your child Catatonia is something along the lines of considering Epilepsy or Sciatica. Really... some words shouldn't be used as names! (Just my opinion...







)

I knew a set of brothers growing up who had the names of omnipotent and armegeddon. There were a number of other siblings in the family, all with very unique names - but I always felt bad for the younger sib whose name depicted the end of the world...


----------



## terran631 (May 31, 2006)

DS is Stamati Pantelis or Stamos (it's not pronounced like the actor's name the "a" is pronounced ahhh)

DD is Kyriaki Angeli or Kyara (Kear-ee-ahh-key and Key r a)

Ex husband was Greek and he insisted on very Greek names. My family couldn't even begin to pronounce them so they have english equivalents.


----------



## ArcticRose (May 13, 2009)

Our DD is Danora Rose, named for my husband's maternal grandparents, Dan and Dora.

If she had been a boy she'd have been Evan Michael.

If we were to have another, the boy name we currently like is Liam.


----------



## mammaof3lovelys (Mar 22, 2009)

My dds names are Issabella and Katie my ds is Fredrick Wyatt


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

DS (3) is Jambin. It's an Australian Aboriginal word which means echidna (hedgehog).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MammaG* 
We made up for that with DS#3. He's Peregrine. We call him Perry, Pip and Pippin, but also Peregrine too. We love it. Most other people love it.

My DH wanted to call our son Peregrine before he was born.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Okay, arb, I had to find out who it was who posted that link to www.notwithoutmyhandbag/babynames/7html. I have SERIOUSLY not been able to work for the last hour and stayed up WAY too late laughing till I cried. TOO funny.


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

Our sons are:

Silas Rafael
Cortez Archer

Other names we considered:

Jonas
Lucas
Cassius
Mattox
Galyan
Roan
Riven


----------



## lovetheheights (Aug 7, 2008)

cassady


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Mine are named after trees~

Alder Ian
Banyan Alastaire
Cedar Ailsa
Durian Egan
Elm Albion

I love the name Durmast too which is a type of oak. Alas we have moved past "D"









Kat


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

Our DD is named Arden Matea. The other names we considered were Ellery, Rhiannon and Rayyan.

The boy names we considered/liked were:
Finn
Kai
Declan
Cael


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

My DS is named Spencer Elliott and our DD will be named Vivian Judith.


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't looked at this thread since I posted. LOVED that website. Too funny!

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by MammaG

We made up for that with DS#3. He's Peregrine. We call him Perry, Pip and Pippin, but also Peregrine too. We love it. Most other people love it.

Quote:

was it like Lord of the rings on purpose? because I had never heard that name anywhere else. Not that that's a bad thing
Peregrine is an English name that seems to have completely failed to arrive on US shores since the 1600s! The first child born to the Mayflower group once they arrived (while still docked in Provincetown Harbour) was called Peregrine White. He grew to a ripe old age and had a successful life in the New World. Our LO was born on Thanksgiving weekend. Seemed appropriate. The name also comes from the Latin _peregrinus_, meaning traveller, same root as pilgrim (I assume this is how Peregrine White came by his name).

We have an English friend named Peregrine, too (I'm a half-and-half, came to the US in my teens). It also shows up in my mother's family tree back in the 1200s.

However, DH still thinks it's a LOTR thing


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

My kids have pretty "normal" Gaelic names, but three of my brothers have unusual names:

Lochlan
Keir
Chayton

I've seen a few Lochlans/Lachlans on MDC, the only other place I've ever seen/heard of that name. My brother loves it, and is expecting his first child late summer and is looking for another very unusual first name for her.

I've seen some Keirans or Keirnans (Kieran/Kiernan) but never another Keir. He likes it, but always tells people that it means "The Dark One" in this "doom and gloom" sort of way. (interestingly, he IS dark...darker skinned than the rest of us, black hair when the rest of us have strawberry blonde hair...weird huh?)

Chayton is an American Indian name meaning "Falcon". He also really likes his name, although it is often confused with Clayton.


----------



## mom23kidsinutah (Apr 9, 2010)

My DS1 is Theodore Jackson
My DS2 is Thomas Keane
My DD is Gracie Olivia


----------



## arb (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 
I stayed up until 2 am reading this website. I laughed until I cried at some of those things!!!

Tell me about it! I love to pass that link along.


----------



## SashaBreeze (Apr 18, 2009)

Boys
Tristram = what the name Tristan use to be spelled and pronounced like long long ago

We haven't used it yet but I keep pushing dh for the name Archimedes, I would call him Arc for short.

Girls
Mazzy
(not Mazzie, but Mazzy like the band Mazzy Star, its pronounced different)

We also have some different middle names one with the middle name Breeze and the other with the middle name Rain.

Oh and we have been thinking of using the middle name Ember if we have another little girl.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
Mine are named after trees~

Alder Ian
Banyan Alastaire
Cedar Ailsa
Durian Egan
Elm Albion

I love the name Durmast too which is a type of oak. Alas we have moved past "D"









Kat

Lovely! We're considering tree names for our imminent arrival, too. I know both a Cedar and a Banyan and they are both delightful boys.


----------



## ingriid (Apr 9, 2010)

DD1 is Hikari after my Japanese greatgrandma, DD2 is Mika just becuase we liked it







And my DS is Taichi, just like DH, FIL, his father, etc...

All the names are of Japanese origin, we thought of non Japanese names too, but they didnt quite fit with the surname.


----------



## Icehockey18 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ds is Colton Paul. Not too original, but not terribly common (I hope). But we like it! (Paul is after my father).


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

My kids' names are gender neutral, didn't plan it that way, that's just what we liked.

DD is Adrienne
DS is Lane Roallan
DD2 is Rylin

I like a little more unique names.


----------



## hartfelt (Apr 7, 2009)

nak

my dd ~ magnolia wren talullah ruth

i love the names timber, cypress, sol, dupree, canyon, blythe, and nova for a son!


----------



## lovemybubus (Oct 2, 2007)

We have a boy in the neighborhood named, Sailor, and I love it!


----------



## fairyandgnome (Dec 12, 2007)

I know I am bringing up a really old thread here but I loved some of these names!! Wish I had seen it while I was pregant.

My kids have half weird and half norm names.

We Adopted Landan so we didnt pick his name. but his middle name is Lowell which we did pick. after my grandfather. Not super common anymore.

Then the twins are River Jordan and Toccoa Gabriel. I have never seen toccoa before in a persons name but its the name of a really lovely waterfall here. The name means "beautiful" in Cherokee. His middle name meaning messenger of God.









The other names on our list were

Stone
Ridge
Orion
Atreyu
Breck or Brecken (Bc we used to live in breckenridge lol)
Forrest
Everest
Apallo
Checker (same name as a friend son)

and then for girls we had
Evangeline
Annalise
Magdelina
Ameliya
Angelinia
Dharma
Karma


----------



## lovepiggie (May 10, 2009)

DS is Rowan Hendrix... I love it. We have tons of other girl names in mind, but it's the only boy name I really liked


----------



## Schae (Oct 6, 2006)

My boys are:
Luka Keamogetswe (latin and sesotho meaning light and welcome)
Tiisetsto Kai (sesotho and hawaiin meaning perseverance and ocean)

other options were:
Matteo
Tumelo
Malachi


----------



## poorlittlefish (Jul 20, 2008)

My 2 DD's are Kasey Noel and Reagan Caroline. Boy names are so hard!


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
My sons are Kelly and Evan - not unusual (although Kelly is unusual as a boy's name these days).

I have a nephew named Darton, which is definitely unusual, although I'm used to it now.

I've known two males named Ashley, one Shannon, one Kelly and one Kerry. All were my age or younger, and I have to say that I like Shannon, Kelly and Kerry as boys names. Ashley not so much.

Our boys are :

Edmund Elliott Douglas (goes by Elliott)
Oscar Simon Sebastian (goes by Oscar)

Other boy names that I like are :

Henry, Harold, Silas, Thomas, Gideon


----------



## Tynka (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenGranolaMama* 
My son is Rowan

Other boys names I love are Jonas and Zephyr

good luck!

Heyyy, my son's name is Jonas Gabrielius







Jonas is actually a very common, very traditional Lithuanian variant of John and is pronounced yawnas. I was surprised to see it mentioned here


----------



## Tynka (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mal85* 

Others I like:

Jonas

Ooh, maybe its not as uncommon here as i thought before









Sorry for two posts instead of one, i wrote the first one before i finished reading the whole thing, and then i saw it mentioned few more times.. Wow, i am really surprised...


----------



## Ravensong13 (Sep 28, 2009)

My dd's name is Lillian. I always like Lucian as a boys name or Yuri. My nephew's name is Aneurin( Pronounced uh-nye-rin) They call him nye for short.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

my boys are named Sawyer and Beau







Sawyer was almost ***** and Beau was always Beau. i also love the name Julian.


----------



## rachieface (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
My social group must have been especially touched by "To Kill a Mockingbird." I currently know in the under-five set: 2 Atticuses, 1 Scout, and 1 Harper.









LOVE these names. Every one of them. I just have to get DH on board by letting him pick his favorite...


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

My son is Tyr Frederick...Only one person didn't have to ask about it....it was a homeschooling mom lol Tyr is the brother of Thor and means strength.
I also like:
Sebastian
Darius
Ava Grace
Ariel


----------



## lisalu100 (Aug 18, 2008)

DD is Emmeline, pronounced like Josephine/Gasoline.

I like Quinnlan for a boy. Or Sebastian. Or Caleb.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

DD is Annabelle Lynne
DS1 is Aiden Alexander
DS 2 is Keagan Ryan

While I was saddened that Aiden became so popular before my son was born, I knew that would be his name anyway. Keagan is less common, but I have seen reference to it here or there.

We got names largely by looking back through the family trees.

(Of course, that also tells you where our families are from huh?)


----------



## shanetedissac (Apr 26, 2002)

Not the most usual names but not the most unusual either:

Theodore
Issac (Yes, I spell it with two s's)
Harrison


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

My son's name is Christofer Wolfgang. When I was pregnant, we were looking for something German-y and "Wolfie" stuck.

I also have a Breena Shey, a Hanah Starr, and an Aaralyn Phoenyx.


----------



## hadleys_mom (May 14, 2004)

My DH's name is Thorin, after Thorin Oakenshield, the leader of the dwarfs from The Hobbit. My DD's name is Hadley, which is also used as a boys name sometimes. It was Ernest Hemingway's first wife's name. Unfortunately, since being named in 2003 the name has picked up in popularity. :-(


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

My son's name is Sylvan. We haven't met any others yet


----------



## Sonneva (Jun 12, 2008)

My Son is Tzvi and my daughter Zakiah


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

my ds's names are Oliver and Theodore...so not so unusual.

some of my oldest son's friends names that are a bit unusual are:

Utah
Stellios
Sodapop (I kid you not! goes by Soda or Sodie)
Ravvi


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

DS's name is Keiran Elliott.


----------



## Shoonasasi (Apr 16, 2008)

Our son's name is Tora.

He was named for my husband's favourite book, Shogun (Toranaga), as well as an area in New Zealand (where I'm from). It also means Tiger in Japanese as my husband loves Japanese culture.


----------

